

Show HN: NCAA National Championship Project - varg0s
http://varg0s.github.io/

======
varg0s
Something I worked on during the Oregon/OSU game, I know its not great but if
you would like to provide feedback, I'm all for it. All fields must be filled
in before the "Reveal" button is shown Thanks!

